# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  'Ελληνες ναυτικοί - Ηλεκτρολόγοι

## papamarios

Φιλε Ηellina 05
Διάβασα το μήνυμα σου για το πλοίο που έκανες και θέλω να σε ρωτήσω ορισμένα πράγματα
1ον με τι ειδικότητα ναυτολογήθηκες 
2ον Τι ειδικότητα είχαν ο πρώτος μηχανικός και ποια ο δεύτερος
3ον τι είδους rotor ελιχε ο κύριος κινητήρας
Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια
papammarios

----------


## ellinas05

φιλε papammarios καλησπερα!Αρχικα πανε περιπου 3 χρονια απο τότε που ξεμπαρκαρησα απο το 'μυστήριο'ηλεκτροβάπορο,και μόλις 3 μηνες που το δα στο νεο μόλο δραπετσωνας στα χερια αλλων ιδιοκτιτων!Η σύνθεση του πληρώματος ηταν μικρη (μόλις 4 ατομα)και αυτο λογο του περιορισμου των ταξιδιών του.Η σύνθεση είχε Ως εξείς Α'Πλοίαρχος - Υποπλοίαρχος - Α'μηχανικός - Ναυτης.Εχω αρκετα στοιχεία του πλοίου και αν ψαξω και φωτογραφιες του.Οπου μπορω να σε βοηθησω είμαι στη δια θεση σου.

----------


## ellinas05

Οσο για το rotor που ρωτας δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες.Το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι οι ηλεκτρομηχανές εδιναν τάση στις KAMEWA αυτες ήταν οι προωστήριες με προπέλες μεταβλητου βήματος φυσικά!

----------


## papamarios

Hellinas 05
Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες την ερώτηση μου ή εγώ δεν την έθεσα σωστά
Ο εκτελών χρέη 1ου μηχανικού τι ειδικότητα είχε;;; 
Με λίγα λόγια πες μου την σύνθεση του μηχανοστασίου διότι τα ΤΙΤΟΥ έχουν αποσυρθεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια σαν ασύμφορα.
Εάν ξέρεις την σύνθεση του μηχανοστασίου, τις ειδικότητες του κάθε ενόε διότι μόνο μηχανικοί δεν μπορείο να ήταν. Δηλαδή διπλωματούχοι ΜΕΚ δεν μπορεί να ήτανε ΜΕΚ = Μηαχανές Εσωτερικής Καύσεως
Αν ξέρεις κάτι ευπρόσδεκτο
papammarios

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Νομίζω (και ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν κάνω λάθος) ότι ο Μηχανικός ΕΝ πρέπει να  είν αι ¶ Μηχανιοκός ανεξάρτητα από τον τύπου της πρόωσης (ΜΕΚ, ατμομηχανή, ηλεκτρική κ.λπ.). Και δεν περιορίζονται μόνο στις ΜΕΚ του πλοίου αλλά και στα ηλεκτρικά αφού αν δεν υπάρχει ηλεκτρολόγος χρέη ηλεκτρολόγου κάνει ο Β΄Μηχανικός. Φαντάζομαι το ίδιο θα ισχύει και αλλού πχ στο ΠΝ δεν φαντάζομαι να υπάρχει άλλος Α μηχανικός στα υποβρύχια όταν πλέουν με μπαταρίες σε κατάδυση.

----------


## papamarios

Φίλε Παναγιώτη,
Ας πιάσουμε τα πράγματα με την σειρά τους
1ον έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν πρέπει να είσαι πλεύσιμος ή δεν έχεις ας πούμε, μεγάλη πείρα από μηχανοστάσια
2ον Ποτέ ο Β μηχανικός δεν εκτελούσε και χρέη ηλεκτρολόγου
3ον Κάποτε το ΚΕΣΕΝ, προσπάθησε να δώσει δικαιώματα στος Α μηχανικούς στα ηλεκτρολογικά αλλά το σωματείο των ηλεκτρολόγων ΕΝ τους έκοψε τον βήχα. Όταν λέμε ηλεκτρολογικές δεν εννοούμε την αλλαγή μιας λάμπας. Εάν είσαι στο λιμάνι έχει καλώς υπάρχουν και τα εξωτερικά συνεργεία να αντιμετωπίσουν ένα ‘’σοβαρό’’ πρόβλημα
4ον ΔΕΝ μπορεί κανείς να εκτελέσει καθήκοντα ηλεκτρολόγου για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι υπάρχει το δίπλωμα ηλεκτρολόγου που το παίρνεις κατόπιν εξετάσεων στο υπουργείο Ε.Ν.
5ον Μαζί με την ειδικότητα του ηλεκτρολόγου έχει προστεθεί και η ειδικότητα του Ηλεκτρονικού αξιωματικού ‘’Electronic Officer’’ για τα σύγχρονα βαπόρια.
6ον στα ΤΙΤΟΥ, Ηλεκτρικής Πρόωσης, όταν ξεκίνησαν υπήρχαν μέσα στο μηχανοστάσιο ο Α μηχανικός που ήταν ΜΕΚ και μπορούσε να είναι διπλώματος Γ ΜΕΚ και ο Α ηλεκτρολόγος ο οποίος έπρεπε να είναι Ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανολόγος με κανονική σύνθεση τον Β ηλεκτρολόγο ο οποίος έφερε τότε, άδεια υπουργείου βιομηχανίας Γ ειδικότητας και έναν οι δύο τρίτους που είχαν άδεια βοηθού ηλεκτρολόγου. 
Επειδή μέχρι σήμερα ο αρχιλεκτρολόγος μιας ναυτικής εταιρείας δεν είναι κατοχυρωμένη θέση όπως των αρχιμηχανικών και αρχικαπετανέων, που παίρνουν την υπηρεσία μέσο ΝΑΤ με μία βεβαίωση της εταιρείας. Δεν είναι όμως το θέμα μας αυτό. Το θέμα μας είναι ποία είναι η σύνθεση ενός μηχανοστασίου με ηλεκτροκίνηση. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν μηχανικοί., διότι ο ελληνικός εσωτερικός κανονισμός πλοίων, δεν προβλέπει καν στην σύνθεση τον ηλεκτρολόγο μια και είναι γραμμένος τότε που ήταν ατμοκίνητα. Δεν έχει εκσυγχρονιστεί ακόμα και προβλέπει την θέση του θερμαστή αλλά και καρβουνιάρη.
Συμπέρασμα, επειδή τα ΤΙΤΟΥ είναι ηλεκτρικής πρόωσης, επικεφαλής στο μηχανοστάσιο ΑΤΥΠΑ είναι μηχανολόγος Ηλεκτρολόγος και όχι ο μηχανικός ΜΕΚ αλλά ούτε και ένας απλός ηλεκτρολόγος διπλωματούχος ΕΝ. 
Δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ ούτε για την θέση αλλά και τον βαθμό του προϊστάμενου ηλεκτρολόγου στην σημερινή σύνθεση
Στην διάθεση σας για τυχών απορίες ή ερωτήσεις
papammarios

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φίλε Παναγιώτη,
> Ας πιάσουμε τα πράγματα με την σειρά τους


Φίλε papammarios ωραίο θέμα να συζητήσουμε .




> 1ον έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν πρέπει να είσαι πλεύσιμος ή δεν έχεις ας πούμε, μεγάλη πείρα από μηχανοστάσια



Δεν είναι κακό , άλλωστε ζήτησε αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να τον διορθώσουμε .



> 2ον Ποτέ ο Β μηχανικός δεν εκτελούσε και χρέη ηλεκτρολόγου



Σωστά !Αλλά υπήρχαν όμως και περιπτώσεις που ο Πρώτος έλεγε στον Δεύτερο να ρίξει καμιά ματιά .



> 3ον Κάποτε το ΚΕΣΕΝ, προσπάθησε να δώσει δικαιώματα στος Α μηχανικούς στα ηλεκτρολογικά αλλά το σωματείο των ηλεκτρολόγων ΕΝ τους έκοψε τον βήχα. Όταν λέμε ηλεκτρολογικές δεν εννοούμε την αλλαγή μιας λάμπας. Εάν είσαι στο λιμάνι έχει καλώς υπάρχουν και τα εξωτερικά συνεργεία να αντιμετωπίσουν ένα ‘’σοβαρό’’ πρόβλημα



Το σωματείο? μάλλον όχι !διότι δεν είχε κατοχυρώσει την ειδικότητα τότε που τα βαπόρια είχαν συνεχές ρεύμα και είχε πάρα πολύ δουλεία για τον ηλεκτρολόγο , με τις αλλαγές των ψηκτρών, τις περιελίξεις στα πηνία του στατη κτλ .(χειρονακτική δουλειά )Τότε στα γραφεία υπήρχαν τα χαρτάκια στο τζάμι και έβλεπες παντού.. ζητούνται ηλεκτρολόγοι .Τον Πρώτο τον κατήργησαν από ( ηλεκτρολόγο) όταν άλλαζαν σημαία και έβρισκαν με 1000 $ .



> 4ον ΔΕΝ μπορεί κανείς να εκτελέσει καθήκοντα ηλεκτρολόγου για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι υπάρχει το δίπλωμα ηλεκτρολόγου που το παίρνεις κατόπιν εξετάσεων στο υπουργείο Ε.Ν.



Δεν είναι μόνο αυτός ο λόγος .Είναι που τώρα τα βαπόρια έχουν αυτοματισμούς , PLC ,touch screens , inverters κτλ . και δεν μπορούν να αντεπεξέλθουν ,αλλά και δεν θέλουν να φορτωθούν και με άλλα κέρατα στο κεφαλή τους .



> 5ον Μαζί με την ειδικότητα του ηλεκτρολόγου έχει προστεθεί και η ειδικότητα του Ηλεκτρονικού αξιωματικού ‘’Electronic Officer’’ για τα σύγχρονα βαπόρια.



Στα κρουαζιερόπλοια υπήρχε πάντα ηλεκτρονικός .Για άλλα βαπόρια δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει .



> Δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ ούτε για την θέση αλλά και τον βαθμό του προϊστάμενου ηλεκτρολόγου στην σημερινή σύνθεση





> Αυτό να το συζητήσουμε .¶λλωστε από τον διάλογο μαθαίνουμε πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζουμε .
> Στην διάθεση σας για τυχών απορίες ή ερωτήσεις
> papammarios


Είναι αλήθεια ότι τον ηλεκτρολόγο οι περισσότεροι τον συνδέουν με την αλλαγή των λαμπτήρων .Ο ηλεκτρολόγος σήμερα είναι απαραίτητος σε ένα βαπόρι λόγο τεχνολογίας πλέον ,και όχι για να αλλάζει λάμπες.

----------


## papamarios

[quote=mastrokostas;80548]Φίλε papammarios ωραίο θέμα να συζητήσουμε .

Πράγματι πολύ ωραίο θέμα για να το συζητήσουμε και επειδή θα τα διαβάσουν και άλλοι και πιθανόν επαγγελματίες, έχω την γνώμη ότι θα πρέπει να είμαστε πολύ προσεκτικοί σε αυτά που γράφουμε για δύο βασικούς λόγους, ο ένας είναι για να μην γελούν μαζί μας με αυτά που γράφουμε και ο δεύτερος είναι για να μην αποπροσανατολίσουμε επαγγελματίες 
.Σωστά !Αλλά υπήρχαν όμως και περιπτώσεις που ο Πρώτος έλεγε στον Δεύτερο να ρίξει καμιά ματιά .


 
 .
Εάν αναφέρεσαι στην δεκαετία του 1970  που στέλνανε στα καράβια, ξύλινους, άσχετους και πολύ σύνηθες ηλεκτρολόγους οικοδομής.
όταν δεν υπήρχε ηλεκτρολόγος, έστω και αυτός ο ξύλινος, και ήταν κάποιο καράβι 25ετίας με συνεχές, και επειδή το συνεχές πάντα φωνάζει εκεί που πονάει με φλόγα και κάψιμο καλωδίου ή μηχανισμού λόγο βολταϊκού τόξου, σε αντίθεση με το εναλλασσόμενο που είναι ύπουλο και στην έχει στημένη στην γωνιά, τότε ναι μπορούσε ο πρώτος έλεγε στον δεύτερο να ρίξει μια ματιά. Σε μηχανοστάσια με τέτοιες καταστάσεις, τα πιο πολλά βοηθητικά μηχανήματα, τότε, ήταν ατμού. Πολύ λίγα ήταν ηλεκτρικά, χωρίς συστήματα ασφαλείας και με φωτεινό και ηχητικό σήμα

Το σωματείο? μάλλον όχι !διότι δεν είχε κατοχυρώσει την ειδικότητα τότε που τα βαπόρια είχαν συνεχές ρεύμα και είχε πάρα πολύ δουλεία για τον ηλεκτρολόγο , με τις αλλαγές των ψηκτρών, τις περιελίξεις στα πηνία του στατη κτλ .(χειρονακτική δουλειά )Τότε στα γραφεία υπήρχαν τα χαρτάκια στο τζάμι και έβλεπες παντού.. ζητούνται ηλεκτρολόγοι .Τον Πρώτο τον κατήργησαν από ( ηλεκτρολόγο) όταν άλλαζαν σημαία και έβρισκαν με 1000 $ .





 Και πάλι έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν τα ξέρεις καλά τα πράγματα. Όταν έγινε αυτό το γεγονός με το ΚΕΣΕΝ, 1ον ήταν μετά την μεταπολίτευση και ο ηλεκτρολόγος ήταν στην σύνθεση και μάλιστα σε ενεργό θέση με βαθμό 2ου μηχανικού αλλά σαν ‘’προϊστάμενος προσωπικού μηχανοστασίου’’ αναγκαστικά τότε ο ηλεκτρολόγος τυπικά ελεγχότανε και από τον δεύτερο και αυτό ήταν μέχρι τα τέλη, αν θυμάμαι καλά του 1980 όπου και ο προϊστάμενος ηλεκτρολόγος ειδικά στα επιβατηγά, έχει σήμερα και από τότε που άλλαξαν τα πράγματα, τον βαθμό του πρώτα-δεύτερου και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον δεύτερο αλλά απευθείας δίνει λόγο ‘’τυπικά’’ στον φυσικό του πλέον προϊστάμενο τον Α’ μηχανικό και αυτό τυπικά.    
 
Δεν είναι μόνο αυτός ο λόγος .Είναι που τώρα τα βαπόρια έχουν αυτοματισμούς , PLC ,touchscreens , inverters κτλ . και δεν μπορούν να αντεπεξέλθουν ,αλλά και δεν θέλουν να φορτωθούν και με άλλα κέρατα στο κεφαλή τους


Τώρα τα καράβια δεν είναι αυτόματα, ήταν κάποτε και μάλιστα με ηλεκτρομηχανικά κυκλώματα σε συνδυασμούς. Σήμερα είναι Ηλεκτρονικά, με πλακέτες και ολοκληρωμένα κυκλώματα, με ηλεκτρονικούς επεξεργαστές που ελέγχουν και το τελευταίο κύκλωμα, από σαβούρα μέχρι νερό λάτρας και από την σύνθεση του πόσιμου νερού μέχρι την παραλαβή καυσίμων και πως πρέπει να κατανεμηθεί στις δεξαμενές κλπ, κλπ
Αυτά που γράφεις είναι στεριανά. Δεν είναι βαπορήσια. Η τεχνολογία δεν είναι PLC ,touchscreens και inverters. Είναι επεξεργαστές φορτωμένοι με τα κατασκευαστικά δεδομένα και που κάνουν συνέχεια συγκρίσεις των τιμών που παίρνουν με αυτές που του έχει βάλει ο κατασκευαστής και ανάλογα επεμβαίνει το CPU και με τις κατάλληλες εντολές σε μικροσήματα δίνουν τις σχετικές εντολές για διορθώσεις στα κατάλληλα κυκλώματα. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάμουμε τέτοιου είδους αναλύσεις αν και δεν έχω κανένα λόγο αν μου ζητηθεί να σας αναπτύξω και τέτοια κυκλώματα   
Στα κρουαζιερόπλοια υπήρχε πάντα ηλεκτρονικός .Για άλλα βαπόρια δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει

Προσπάθησα να εξηγήσω ότι εάν το βαπόρι είναι ‘’ηλεκτρονικό’’ έχει τον ‘’ηλεκτρονικό αξιωματικό’’ . Σε ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν μπορεί να επέμβει και για να το κάνει θα πρέπει να έχει άλλο ένα βαπόρι με ηλεκτρονικές πλακέτες, να ξέρει πάρα πολύ καλά Εγγλέζικα, να διαβάζει τις οδηγίες χρήσεως και από τα συμπτώματα να επεμβαίνει και αυτό εφόσον δεν υπάρχει ο ηλεκτρονικός επεξεργαστείς ελέγχου κυκλωμάτων ο οποίος σου ανακοινώνει μέσο οθόνης που και τι πονάει.
Παλιά στα κρουαζιερόπλοια τον ηλεκτρονικό τον έκανε ο ασυρματιστής, μετά που έφυγε και σταματήσανε προσπαθήσανε οι ασυρματιστές να γίνουν, μέσο ενός τύπου ΚΕΣΕΝ που είχαν δημιουργήσει, radioelectronicofficer, και για να μην μου πεις πάλι ότι το σωματείο των ηλεκτρολόγων δεν …. ¶μα χρειαστεί θα σας δώσω τα ονόματα του τότε υπουργού, γ γραμματέα του υπουργείου, και ποιος ήταν ο τότε πρόεδρος των ηλεκτρολόγων ΕΝ. Δεν το κάνω τώρα για δεοντολογικούς καθαρά λόγους 
Είναι αλήθεια ότι τον ηλεκτρολόγο οι περισσότεροι τον συνδέουν με την αλλαγή των λαμπτήρων .Ο ηλεκτρολόγος σήμερα είναι απαραίτητος σε ένα βαπόρι λόγο τεχνολογίας πλέον ,και όχι για να αλλάζει λάμπες. 


Αυτός ήταν ένας μύθος της δεκαετίας του 1970
Πάντα στην διάθεση σας για ερωτήσεις ή απορίες
papammarios

----------


## mastrokostas

> έχω την γνώμη ότι θα πρέπει να είμαστε πολύ προσεκτικοί σε αυτά που γράφουμε για δύο βασικούς λόγους, ο ένας είναι για να μην γελούν μαζί μας με αυτά που γράφουμε και ο δεύτερος είναι για να μην αποπροσανατολίσουμε επαγγελματίες


Μην φοβάσαι φίλε papammarios , και δεν πρόκειται να γελάσει κάνεις και δεν αποπροσανατολίζουμε κανέναν .Μια συζήτηση κάνουμε .
.



> Σε μηχανοστάσια με τέτοιες καταστάσεις, τα πιο πολλά βοηθητικά μηχανήματα, τότε, ήταν ατμού. Πολύ λίγα ήταν ηλεκτρικά, χωρίς συστήματα ασφαλείας και με φωτεινό και ηχητικό σήμα


Ίσως αναφέρεσαι για πάρα πολύ παλιά, διότι βαπόρια του πενήντα τα περισσότερα βοηθητικά ήταν ηλεκτρικά και γι αυτό και ο ηλεκτρολόγος έβγαζε αρκετά λεφτά, σε φορτηγά που χρησιμοποιούσαν τα βιτζια για φόρτωμα και ξεφόρτωμα ., και ο ηλεκτρολόγος ήταν μονίμως standby .





> Και πάλι έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν τα ξέρεις καλά τα πράγματα.


Ισως και να μην τα ξέρω αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας .Το θέμα μας είναι να γίνεται μία σωστή συζητήσει χωρίς να προσβάλουμε κανέναν, με επιχειρήματα .Εγώ σέβομαι τα λεγόμενα σου αλλά με στεναχωρείς .Την μια ο Παναγιώτης δεν ξέρει από θάλασσα ,την αλλη εγώ δεν τα ξέρω καλά .



> αν θυμάμαι καλά του 1980 όπου και ο προϊστάμενος ηλεκτρολόγος ειδικά στα επιβατηγά, έχει σήμερα και από τότε που άλλαξαν τα πράγματα, τον βαθμό του πρώτα-δεύτερου και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον δεύτερο αλλά απευθείας δίνει λόγο ‘’τυπικά’’ στον φυσικό του πλέον προϊστάμενο τον Α’ μηχανικό και αυτό τυπικά.


Είτε τυπικά είτε άτυπα ο Πρώτος μηχανικός είναι ο (διευθυντής ) του μηχανοστασίου ,και σε αυτόν πράγματι αναφέρετε ο Προϊστάμενος ηλεκτρολόγος .



> Τώρα τα καράβια δεν είναι αυτόματα, ήταν κάποτε και μάλιστα με ηλεκτρομηχανικά κυκλώματα σε συνδυασμούς.


Να το αναλύσουμε λίγο ......τι ακριβώς εννοείς ? 



> Σήμερα είναι Ηλεκτρονικά, με πλακέτες και ολοκληρωμένα κυκλώματα, με ηλεκτρονικούς επεξεργαστές που ελέγχουν και το τελευταίο κύκλωμα, από σαβούρα μέχρι νερό λάτρας και από την σύνθεση του πόσιμου νερού μέχρι την παραλαβή καυσίμων και πως πρέπει να κατανεμηθεί στις δεξαμενές κλπ, κλπ


Και τα PLC που σου ανέφερα , ηλεκτρονικό επεξεργαστή έχουν ( CPU) 



> Αυτά που γράφεις είναι στεριανά. Δεν είναι βαπορήσια. Η τεχνολογία δεν είναι PLC ,touchscreens και inverters. Είναι επεξεργαστές φορτωμένοι με τα κατασκευαστικά δεδομένα και που κάνουν συνέχεια συγκρίσεις των τιμών που παίρνουν με αυτές που του έχει βάλει ο κατασκευαστής και ανάλογα επεμβαίνει το CPU και με τις κατάλληλες εντολές σε μικροσήματα δίνουν τις σχετικές εντολές για διορθώσεις στα κατάλληλα κυκλώματα. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάμουμε τέτοιου είδους αναλύσεις αν και δεν έχω κανένα λόγο αν μου ζητηθεί να σας αναπτύξω και τέτοια κυκλώματα


Αυτά που σου γράφω είναι σεργιανά ? Δηλαδή υπάρχουν αυτοματισμοί μόνο για τα βαπόρια και αυτοματισμοί μόνο για την στεριά ?Και ποια είναι η διαφορά ? 



> Προσπάθησα να εξηγήσω ότι εάν το βαπόρι είναι ‘’ηλεκτρονικό’’ έχει τον ‘’ηλεκτρονικό αξιωματικό’’ . Σε ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν μπορεί να επέμβει και για να το κάνει θα πρέπει να έχει άλλο ένα βαπόρι με ηλεκτρονικές πλακέτες, να ξέρει πάρα πολύ καλά Εγγλέζικα, να διαβάζει τις οδηγίες χρήσεως και από τα συμπτώματα να επεμβαίνει και αυτό εφόσον δεν υπάρχει ο ηλεκτρονικός επεξεργαστείς ελέγχου κυκλωμάτων ο οποίος σου ανακοινώνει μέσο οθόνης που και τι πονάει.


Ποια βαπόρια έχουν ηλεκτρονικό αξιωματικό ?Ποσταλια , φορτηγά , γκαζάδικα , κρουαζιερόπλοια .



> Παλιά στα κρουαζιερόπλοια τον ηλεκτρονικό τον έκανε ο ασυρματιστής,


Δεν το ξέρω αν ποιο παλιά πριν το 80 στα κρουαζιερόπλοια τον ηλεκτρονικό τον έκανε ο μαρκονης .Διότι απ ότι ξέρω τα κρουαζιερόπλοια είχαν ηλεκτρονικό , ο οποίος ήταν υπεύθυνος για τα τηλεφωνά , PA system , μουσική στις καμπινές , μηχανήματα μουσικής στην disco κτλ .Τα σημερινά έχουν δυο και τρεις ηλεκτρονικούς( ανάλογα το μέγεθος του βαποριού ) που ανήκουν όμως στην δύναμη των ηλεκτρολόγων και αναφέρονται στον προϊστάμενο ηλεκτρολόγο .


Πάντα στην διάθεση σας για ερωτήσεις ή απορίες
papammarios
[/quote]

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από το ΒΔ 683/1960 "Κανονισμός.Εσωτερικής υπηρεσίας επί ελλ.επιβ.πλοίων άνω 500κ.ο.χ."
Αρθρον 91.

      1. Ο Ηλεκτρολόγος, όπου υπάρχει τοιούτος, τελεί υπό τας διαταγάς και τον έλεγχον το Α` και του Β` Μηχανικού και είναι υπόλογος διά τα ηλεκτρικά μηχανήματα, τας ηλεκτρικάς εγκαταστάσεις και ψυκτικάς μηχανάς, το δίκτυον και το ηλεκτρικόν υλικόν εν γένει του πλοίου, εξαιρέσει των μηχανημάτων και εγκαταστάσεων τηλεπικοινωνίας και διά την καλήν συντήρησιν και λειτουργίαν αυτών.
      2. Οφείλει να επαναλαμβάνηται της αμέσου επισκευής πάσης ζημίας ή βλάβης η οποία ήθελε τυχόν παρουσιασθή εις οιανδήποτε ώραν ημέρας ή νυκτός εις τα υπό την δικαιοδοσίαν του ηλεκτρικά μηχανήματα και εγκαταστάσεις.
      3. Μεριμνά διά τον καθαρισμόν των ηλεκτρικών λαμπτήρων και διά την αφαίρεσιν και διαφύλαξιν αυτών εν περιπτώσει επισκευής του πλοίου.
      4. Βοηθεί τους Ραδιοτηλεγραφητάς εις τας επισκευάς των μηχανημάτων και εγκαταστάσεων τηλεπικοινωνίας και ηλεκτρονικών επισκευών.
      5. Οσάκις δεν υπάρχει επί του πλοίου τοιούτος τα καθήκοντά του εκτελεί ο Β` μηχανικός βοηθούμενος υπό του προσωπικού της Υπηρεσίας Τηλεπικοινωνιών.

Είναι αρκετά παλίο (κοντά 50 χρόνια!!!)  αλλά δεν έχει βγει νεότερος παρά τα άλματα της τεχνολογίας οπότε ισχύει ακόμα. 
Και μάλιστα παρόμοια διατύπωση έχει και ο αρκετά μεταγενέστερος κανονισμός για τα φορτηγά (ΒΔ 806/1970: κανονισμός περί εργασίας επί ελλ.φορτ.πλοίων 800 κ.και άνω)

`Αρθρον 83.


      1. Ο υπηρετών επί του πλοίου ηλεκτρολόγος οφείλει να εξασφαλίζη υπό τας οδηγίας του Β`. Μηχανικού και την εποπτείαν του Α`. Μηχανικού την καλήν συντήρησιν και ομαλήν λειτουργίαν των ηλεκτροκινητήρων των μηχανών και εγκαταστάσεων εν γένει παραγωγής ηλεκτρισμού μετά των
    συναφών δικτύων διακλαδώσεων.
      2. Ενημερώνει εγκαίρως τον Β`. Μηχανικόν περί οιασδήποτε παρουσιαζομένης ανωμαλίας εισηγούμενος τας κατά την γνώμην του ενδεικνυομένας προς άρσιν ταύτης ενεργείας, επισκευάς ή αντικαταστάσεις υλικών.
      3. Μετέχει των κατά το άρθρον 72 επισκευών ηλεκτρικών εν γένει εγκαταστάσεων ή της παρακολουθήσεως των υπό συνεργείου ή εργοστασίου
    διενεργουμένων τοιούτων.
      4. Διενεργεί τας υπό της τεχνικής δεοντολογίας επιβαλλομένας ηλεκτρικάς περιελίξεις επαγωγίμων κλπ. προς αποκατάστασιν λειτουργίας
    των ηλεκτρικών μηχανών.
      5. Ευθύνεται διά την επάρκειαν, έγκαιρον συμπλήρωσιν ή αντικατάστασιν και κατάλληλον διαφύλαξιν των οργάνων μετρήσεως απάντων των εν τω πλοίω συσσωρευτών πλην των του ασυρμάτου.
      6. Ευρίσκεται πάντοτε εις το μηχανοστάσιον κατά τον έκπλουν και είσπλουν εις λιμένας όρμους, διώρυγας, διαύλους και γενικώς κατά την εκτέλεσιν πάσης φύσεως χειρισμών.
      7. Εάν συνυπηρετούν τυχόν επί του πλοίου, πλείονες ηλεκτρολόγοι τα κατά το παρόν άρθρον καθήκοντα κατανέμονται μεταξύ τούτων υπό του Β` Μηχανικού. Εν ελλείψει ηλεκτρολόγου, τα καθήκοντα του ασκούνται υπό του Β` Μηχανικού.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ο νόμος είναι πανάρχαιος είναι η αλήθεια αυτή .Δεν ισχύει όπως καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα από αυτά Παναγιώτη .Στον μοναδικό τον οποίο αναφέρετε ο ηλεκτρολόγος σήμερα είναι μόνο ο Πρώτος ,και μιλάμε για τα τυπικά, παραγγελιές ανταλλακτικών κάποια σοβαρή βλάβη κτλ .
Είναι και κάτι άλλο αλήθεια ότι όταν υπήρχε η μεγάλη κρίση ,μερικοί Πρώτοι ζητούσαν να μην υπάρχει ηλεκτρολόγος στο πλοίο τους ,με την συμφωνία να περνούν κάποια χρήματα αυτοί και να κάνουν τα βασικά .Αλλά μετά από φασαρίες των σωματείων ,και διάφορα σοβαρά προβλήματα που προέκυψαν στην πορεία ( βαπόρια ακυβέρνητα για μέρες με προβλήματα ) οι πλοιοκτήτες εγκατέλειψαν την ιδέα αυτήν . 
Έχω γίνει μάρτυρας μεγάλου καβγά σε ναυτιλιακό γραφείο ,όταν Πρώτος προσπαθούσε να πείσει αρχιμηχανικό ότι αυτός δεν χρειάζεται ηλεκτρολόγο στο βαπόρι που θα πήγαινε .Η συζητήσει αυτή όμως ακουγόταν στο σαλονάκι που περίμενε ηλεκτρολόγος να ναυτολογηθεί στο ίδιο βαπόρι .

----------


## papamarios

> Μην φοβάσαι φίλε papammarios , και δεν πρόκειται να γελάσει κάνεις και δεν αποπροσανατολίζουμε κανέναν .Μια συζήτηση κάνουμε .
> .Επανέρχομαι και θα σπροσπαθήσω να βάλουμε τα πράγματα σε μια σειρα. Η προταση μου για μια σωστή συζήτηση, να χωρήσουμε την συζήτηση χρονολογικά για να μην πετιόμαστε από την μία χρονική περίοδο στην άλλη. Εάν θέλεις όρισε χρονικές περιόδους για να μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα. 
> 
> 
> Ίσως αναφέρεσαι για πάρα πολύ παλιά, διότι βαπόρια του πενήντα τα περισσότερα βοηθητικά ήταν ηλεκτρικά και γι αυτό και ο ηλεκτρολόγος έβγαζε αρκετά λεφτά, σε φορτηγά που χρησιμοποιούσαν τα βιτζια για φόρτωμα και ξεφόρτωμα ., και ο ηλεκτρολόγος ήταν μονίμως standby .
> 
> Γι αυτό σου λέω να ορίσουμε χρονολογικές περιόδους. Τα πολλά ελληνικά καράβια, κοντά στις 3.000 τσιμινιέρες, ήταν τότε που όλοι οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές κυνηγούσαν ναύλο με φορτοεκφόρτωση φορτίου με ίδια μέσα. Δεν φτουρούσαν στα σύγχρονα λιμάνια. Η συζήτηση μας δεν είναι εάν ο ηλεκτρολόγος έβγαζε πολλά λεφτά ή λίγα. Η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε για τις ειδικότητες στα ΤΙΤΟΥ. Εγώ είπα ότι τυπικά υπήρχε ή υπάρχει ο Α’ μηχανικός ΜΕΚ αλλά ο επικεφαλής ηλεκτρολόγος στα ΤΙΤΟΥ βάση των διεθνών οδηγιών και εγκυκλίων πρέπει να είναι διπλωματούχος ηλεκτρολόγος – μηχανολόγος.    
> 
> 
> ...





Πάντα στην διάθεση σας για τυχών ερωτήσεις ή απορίες 

 papammarios
[/quote]

----------


## papamarios

> Ο νόμος είναι πανάρχαιος είναι η αλήθεια αυτή .Δεν ισχύει όπως καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα από αυτά Παναγιώτη .Στον μοναδικό τον οποίο αναφέρετε ο ηλεκτρολόγος σήμερα είναι μόνο ο Πρώτος ,και μιλάμε για τα τυπικά, παραγγελιές ανταλλακτικών κάποια σοβαρή βλάβη κτλ .
> Είναι και κάτι άλλο αλήθεια ότι όταν υπήρχε η μεγάλη κρίση ,μερικοί Πρώτοι ζητούσαν να μην υπάρχει ηλεκτρολόγος στο πλοίο τους ,με την συμφωνία να περνούν κάποια χρήματα αυτοί και να κάνουν τα βασικά .Αλλά μετά από φασαρίες των σωματείων ,και διάφορα σοβαρά προβλήματα που προέκυψαν στην πορεία ( βαπόρια ακυβέρνητα για μέρες με προβλήματα ) οι πλοιοκτήτες εγκατέλειψαν την ιδέα αυτήν . 
> Έχω γίνει μάρτυρας μεγάλου καβγά σε ναυτιλιακό γραφείο ,όταν Πρώτος προσπαθούσε να πείσει αρχιμηχανικό ότι αυτός δεν χρειάζεται ηλεκτρολόγο στο βαπόρι που θα πήγαινε .Η συζητήσει αυτή όμως ακουγόταν στο σαλονάκι που περίμενε ηλεκτρολόγος να ναυτολογηθεί στο ίδιο βαπόρι .


Mastrokosta,

Εγώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου και εάν είσαι μηχανικός, ξανάλεω εάν είσαι μηχανικός ΕΝ, θα σου θυμίσω τον πρόεδρο των μηχανικών, εάν θέλεις όνομα κλπ, στείλε μου μήνυμα, δεν θέλω να γράψω ονόματα και σωματεία για καθαρά δεοντολογικούς λόγους. Την όλη φόρμουλα αυτός την ξεκίνησε, το πήρε χαμπάρι το σωματείο ηλεκτρολόγων και έγινε το έλα να δεις και το κάτσε να ακούσεις και έτσι έκανε πίσω ο τότε μεγάλος πρόεδρος των μηχανικών αλλά αντέδρασαν και σχεδόν όλοι οι μηχανικοί ΜΕΚ, όσοι φυσικά ήταν υπεύθυνοι συνείδησης ΜΕΚ.
Σκέφτεσαι αυτόν τον ηλεκτρολόγο που παρμένε να ναυτολογηθεί να πήγαινε με αυτό τον πρώτο τι θα τραβούσε στο καράβι;;; θα του έκανε τον βίο αβίωτο του ηλεκτρολόγου.  

Όλοι αυτοί οι πρώτοι δυστυχώς ήταν και είναι ‘’ασυνείδητοι’’ και δεν σκέπτονται ότι είναι υπεύθυνοι για τόσες οικογένειες και που φέρει την ευθύνη τους,  για μια φούχτα δολάρια παραπάνω. Όταν πήγαινε στο καράβι δεν έλεγε, ότι εγώ απαίτησα να μην στείλουν ηλεκτρολόγο, αλλά να, τι να κάνω, αναγκάστηκα να δεχτώ χωρίς ηλεκτρολόγο κλπ, κλπ
Όλα αυτά είναι γνωστά, τα γνωρίζω και τα πολέμησα και τα πολεμάω.
Στην διάθεση σου για ερωτήσεις και απορίες
papammarios

----------


## ellinas05

φίλε papamarios kalispera!Πρεπει πρωτον να γνωρίζουμε πως ειμαστε στην ελλαδα και όλα είναι πιθανά!!Οσο αφορα τώρα το ηλεκτροβάπορο που ήμουν επαναλαμβάνω πως ο Α'μηχανικος ηταν στο βαπόρι με του Α'το πτυχιο.Ουτε αλλα χρεη ειχε ουτε κατι αλλο εκανε εκτός της ειδικότητάς του!!!!Δεν σημαινει πως το βαπόρι επειδή ειναι ηλεκτροκίνητο απαιτειται ειδικός ηλεκτρονικός!Οι βασικές γνώσεις και του Α'μηχ και το φιλότιμο του ελληνα  κανανε το βαποράκι να ταξιδευει!!Τωρα σε περιπτωση βλαβης ας ειναι καλά τα εξωτερικα συνεργεία!Μην ξεχνας οτι το βαπορι που σου περιεγραψα ειχε 6 ΜΕΚ για να δινει ρευμα!Τωρα για το τη πραγματικα θα επρεπε να συμβαινει ειναι αλλο θέμα!Η ειδικότητα μου ηταν,ειναι Υποπλοίαρχος και το εζησα καλα εκει μεσα αρκει να σου πώ πως 1χρόνο καναμε επισκευει στο Περαμα και την ελευσινα με το ηλεκτροβαπορο για να μπορει να ταξιδευει "ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ''.Παντα υπήρχαν και θα υπάρχουν ''μπαλκονόπορτες''στην ελληνική νομοθεσία!Ελπιζω να σε κάλυψα,αν πάλι οχι πολυ ευχαρηστως να συναντιθουμε να σου πω απο κοντά λεπτομέρειες!

----------


## papamarios

> φίλε papamarios kalispera!Πρεπει πρωτον να γνωρίζουμε πως ειμαστε στην ελλαδα και όλα είναι πιθανά!!Οσο αφορα τώρα το ηλεκτροβάπορο που ήμουν επαναλαμβάνω πως ο Α'μηχανικος ηταν στο βαπόρι με του Α'το πτυχιο.Ουτε αλλα χρεη ειχε ουτε κατι αλλο εκανε εκτός της ειδικότητάς του!!!!Δεν σημαινει πως το βαπόρι επειδή ειναι ηλεκτροκίνητο απαιτειται ειδικός ηλεκτρονικός!Οι βασικές γνώσεις και του Α'μηχ και το φιλότιμο του ελληνα κανανε το βαποράκι να ταξιδευει!!Τωρα σε περιπτωση βλαβης ας ειναι καλά τα εξωτερικα συνεργεία!Μην ξεχνας οτι το βαπορι που σου περιεγραψα ειχε 6 ΜΕΚ για να δινει ρευμα!Τωρα για το τη πραγματικα θα επρεπε να συμβαινει ειναι αλλο θέμα!Η ειδικότητα μου ηταν,ειναι Υποπλοίαρχος και το εζησα καλα εκει μεσα αρκει να σου πώ πως 1χρόνο καναμε επισκευει στο Περαμα και την ελευσινα με το ηλεκτροβαπορο για να μπορει να ταξιδευει "ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ''.Παντα υπήρχαν και θα υπάρχουν ''μπαλκονόπορτες''στην ελληνική νομοθεσία!Ελπιζω να σε κάλυψα,αν πάλι οχι πολυ ευχαρηστως να συναντιθουμε να σου πω απο κοντά λεπτομέρειες!


Φίλε Hellinas05
Εάν πάντα συμφωνούσαμε με τα γεγονότα, ότι μην ξεχνάμε ότι είμαστε στην Ελλάδα. Εάν όλοι βολευόμαστε με αυτό, εσείς οι νέοι ακόμα θα πέρνατε μαζί σας τα σεντόνια σας, θα κοιμόσαστε ανά δύο στην καμπίνα και θα σας τάϊζαν ότι θέλανε.
Τα πράγματα αλλάξανε και θα αλλάζουνε ακριβώς επειδή ορισμένοι από εμάς σεν πιστέψαμε ότι στην Ελλάδα μια φούχτα άνθρωποι θα εκμεταλεύοινται όσο μπορούν τους ναυτεργάτες. 
Σου έυχομαο καλά ταξίδια και σαν αξιωματικός γέφυρας, το μόνο που ρισκάρεις σε ένα ΤΙΤΟΥ είναι να μεινείς καραβοφάναρο.
Συμπέρασμα, άμα ξανά ακούσεις ΤΙΤΟΥ, πάρε δρόμο και τρέχα
Φιλοκότατα
papamarios

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δυστυχώς όταν το θεσμικό πλαίσιο είναι απαρχαιομένο όπως το ελληνικό (για αυτό έβαλα και τους κανονισμούς υπηρεσίας που δείχνουν καθαρά την ηλικία τους) ή ανύπαρκτο όπως στις διάφορες σημαίες ευκαιρίας υπάρχει μεγάλο περιθώριο για αυθαιρεσίες. Και όπως είδαμε σε άλλο θέμα αντί να δημιουργούνται οι προϋποθέσεις για καταρτισμένα στελέχη στη ναυτιλία αναζητούνται φτηνά χέρια από Φιλιππίνες ή αλλού "που λένε ότι ξέρουν" αφού "δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι". Κατά πόσο είναι τελικά οικονομικό δεν ξέρω. Δεν έχω τίποτα με τους ναυτικούς από τις Φιλλιπίνες αλλά με τη νοοτροπία "δεν επενδύω σε ανθρώπους".
Για να επανέλθω στο θέμα συμφωνώ ότι ένας ηλεκτρολόγος εξειδικευμένος είναι απαραίτητος σε ένα βαπόρι, όπως και με την εξέλιξη των ηλεκτρονικών μέσων κι ένας ηλεκτρονικός. Αλλά αν΄τι να εξελιχθέι η ειδικότητα τ5ου μαρκόνη σε ηλεκτρονικό πλοίων καταργήθηκε και έπεσε περισσότερος φόρτος στους υπόλοιπους. Επίσης ψάχνοντας λίγο την νομοθεσία βρήκα υπουρηγικές αποφάσεις για εξαιρέσεις στις συνθέσεις πλοίων με αυ5τοματοιποιημένο μηχανοστάσιο που να προβλέπουν ένα (!!!) ηλεκτρολόγο και κανένα ηλεκτρονικό και μάλιστα αρκετά πρόσφατες!!!

----------


## papamarios

> Δυστυχώς όταν το θεσμικό πλαίσιο είναι απαρχαιομένο όπως το ελληνικό (για αυτό έβαλα και τους κανονισμούς υπηρεσίας που δείχνουν καθαρά την ηλικία τους) ή ανύπαρκτο όπως στις διάφορες σημαίες ευκαιρίας υπάρχει μεγάλο περιθώριο για αυθαιρεσίες. Και όπως είδαμε σε άλλο θέμα αντί να δημιουργούνται οι προϋποθέσεις για καταρτισμένα στελέχη στη ναυτιλία αναζητούνται φτηνά χέρια από Φιλιππίνες ή αλλού "που λένε ότι ξέρουν" αφού "δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι". Κατά πόσο είναι τελικά οικονομικό δεν ξέρω. Δεν έχω τίποτα με τους ναυτικούς από τις Φιλλιπίνες αλλά με τη νοοτροπία "δεν επενδύω σε ανθρώπους".
> Για να επανέλθω στο θέμα συμφωνώ ότι ένας ηλεκτρολόγος εξειδικευμένος είναι απαραίτητος σε ένα βαπόρι, όπως και με την εξέλιξη των ηλεκτρονικών μέσων κι ένας ηλεκτρονικός. Αλλά αν΄τι να εξελιχθέι η ειδικότητα τ5ου μαρκόνη σε ηλεκτρονικό πλοίων καταργήθηκε και έπεσε περισσότερος φόρτος στους υπόλοιπους. Επίσης ψάχνοντας λίγο την νομοθεσία βρήκα υπουρηγικές αποφάσεις για εξαιρέσεις στις συνθέσεις πλοίων με αυ5τοματοιποιημένο μηχανοστάσιο που να προβλέπουν ένα (!!!) ηλεκτρολόγο και κανένα ηλεκτρονικό και μάλιστα αρκετά πρόσφατες!!!



Φίλε Παναγιώτη,

Εσύ ψάχνεις και βρίσκεις κανονισμούς και νομοθεσίες αλλά, υπάρχουν ναυτεργάτες που τα ζουν στο πετσί τους.
Τα φορτηγά έχουν ένα διπλωματούχο ηλεκτρολόγο με δίπλωμα ΕΝ, που για να το αποκτήσει δίνει εξετάσεις γραπτές, προφορικές αλλά και στα Αγγλικα.
Στα κρουαζιερόπλοια ανάλογα με το τονάζ τους είναι και η σύνθεση για τους ηλεκτρολόγους.
Ο ηλεκτρονικός αξιωματικός πρωτοκαθιερώθηκε από την Αγγλία και ακολούθησαν και άλλα κράτη. Ο ελληνικός στόλος, Αφού δεν έχει πολλά τέτοια σκάφη, δεν πίεσε το ΥΕΝ να τον βάλει στην σύνθεση. Είδες πολλούς να βγάζουν τα μάτια τους με τα ίδια τα χέρια τους. Εγώ όχι!!! Όταν η ελληνική ναυτιλία θα γίνει με σύγχρονα βαπόρια ηλεκτρονικά ελεγχόμενα, τα ξένα θα έχουν γίνει πυρηνοκίνητα. Εκτός από μερικές εξαιρέσεις, οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές περιμένουν να πουλήσουν οι ξένοι για να αγοράσουν. Τα ξένα πουλιούνται στην δεκαπενταετία ή και λίγο πιο νωρίς, αν συμφέρει αγοράζουν οι έλληνες και πουλάνε στην Αίγυπτο, και σε άλλα τέτοια κράτη. 
Συμπέρασμα, θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να πουλάνε οι ξένοι τα ηλεκτρονικά ελεγχόμενα καράβια (φορτηγά) και άμα αρχίσουν οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές να αγοράζουν, τότε αναγκαστικά θα ναυτολογούν και του ηλεκτρονικούς αξιωματικούς.
Μαρκόνης, οι ασυρματιστές καλέ μου φίλε από χειρισμό καλά πηγαίνανε από βλάβες όμως φασκελοκουκούλοστα, καμιά ασφάλεια και καμιά ηλεκτρονική λάμπα εξόδου και αν την αλλάζανε, μια και δεν αφήνανε το καράβι να φύγει από το λιμάνι έτσι και ο ασύρματος δεν λειτουργούσαν και τα δύο μηχανήματα. Όσο αφορά να τους έκαναν ηλεκτρονικούς, δεν έχουν το δικαίωμα να κατέβουν στο μηχανοστάσιο μια και δεν αποζημιωνόντουσαν εάν το ατύχημα γινότανε στο χώρο του μηχανοστασίου. Ο ηλεκτρονικός αξιωματικός είναι Ηλεκτρονικός και όχι ασυρματιστής. Βασικά μαθήματα είναι η κατασκευή και η επισκευή ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων ενώ ο ασυρματιστής βασικά μαθήματα είχα τον κώδικα Morse, την επιλογή σωστών συχνοτήτων και γενικά στην ασύρματη επικοινωνία και από επισκευές, ψιλοπράγματα. Κανείς του δεν ήξερε να επισκευάσει ένα κύκλωμα τοπικού ταλαντωτή που ήταν είναι και θα είναι η ψυχή της ασύρματης επικοινωνίας. Πάπα ταλαντωτής, ψιλά τα χέρια ο μαρκόνης. ¶σε μην το ψάχνεις. Όχι ότι οι ξένοι ξέρανε τεχνολογία ή κάνανε επισκευές. ¶λλη ήταν η δουλειά τους, η ασύρματη επικοινωνία, τέλος
Δεν τους πετάξανε όμως όπως αφήνεις να εννοηθεί, όποιος ήθελε μπορούσε να δώσει εξετάσεις για το δίπλωμα του ανθυποπλοίαρχου χωρίς όμως εξέλιξη, το αντίστοιχο του ευεργετικού ανθυποπλοιάρχου. 
Μόνοι μας βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας και δεν μας φταίει κανείς. Εάν το μωρό δεν κλάψει η μάνα του δεν του δίνει το βυζί να φάει
Φίλε μου καλέ μην το ψάχνεις
papammarios

----------


## ellinas05

Φίλε Hellinas05
Εάν πάντα συμφωνούσαμε με τα γεγονότα, ότι μην ξεχνάμε ότι είμαστε στην Ελλάδα. Εάν όλοι βολευόμαστε με αυτό, εσείς οι νέοι ακόμα θα πέρνατε μαζί σας τα σεντόνια σας, θα κοιμόσαστε ανά δύο στην καμπίνα και θα σας τάϊζαν ότι θέλανε.
Τα πράγματα αλλάξανε και θα αλλάζουνε ακριβώς επειδή ορισμένοι από εμάς σεν πιστέψαμε ότι στην Ελλάδα μια φούχτα άνθρωποι θα εκμεταλεύοινται όσο μπορούν τους ναυτεργάτες. 
Σου έυχομαο καλά ταξίδια και σαν αξιωματικός γέφυρας, το μόνο που ρισκάρεις σε ένα ΤΙΤΟΥ είναι να μεινείς καραβοφάναρο.
Συμπέρασμα, άμα ξανά ακούσεις ΤΙΤΟΥ, πάρε δρόμο και τρέχα
Φιλοκότατα
papamarios

Φίλε papamarios και παλι καλησπερα.Αρχικα δεν θυμαμαι να σου εγραψα πως συνφωνο με την αποψη "βρισκομαι στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ και ολα γίνονται ή όλα βολευονται"και πιο συγκεκριμενα στο βαπορι για το οποιο ξεκινησε η κουβεντα σε πληροφορο κανεις μας δεν εκτελουσε εκει μεσα χρεη ηλεκτρολόγου ή ηλεκτρονικου για να μπορεί ο εφοπλιστης να εχει -1 ατομο λιγότερο ουτε χαρες καναμε για να χουμε δουλειά! Αν ηταν ετσι θα μουνα ακόμα μεσα και καθε μεσημέρη θα μουνα στο σπίτι μου!!Σου τονιζω πως η ελληνικη νομοθεσια τους το επετρεψε!!Οσο αφορα τα σεντονια και τις δικλινες καμπίνες.Εγω φιλε papamarios δεν εχω δει να εχουν αλλαξει και πολλα πραγματα ειδικότερα στα ποστάλια στο θεμα διαβίοσης για απο οτι ξερω πολλα ειναι ακομα αυτα τα βαπόρια που κυκλοφορουν με το να εχουν τις καμπινες κατω απο την ισαλο,και αν οχι ετσι να κοιμουνται ανα δυο!Μηπως να μιλησουμε για το θεμα της Ελληνικής σημαιας με ελληνικα πληρωματα που δεν ξεπερνουν τους 3-5?ή να μιλησουμε για την δουλειά στα ποσταλια που ειναι μονο για σεζον και αν ήσουν καλο παιδι, τον χειμώνα βλεπουμε?Ας αφησουμε λοιπον τα περι σεντονιών και κουταλιων και το τι κανουμε εμεις οι νεοι αφηστετο να το διξει ο χρόνος!Προς το παρών συνεχίζουμε να κρατάμε οτι εσείς αφησατε!!!!!!!!Με ολο το σεβασμό Υποπλοίαρχος Ε.Ν (ποντοπόρος ναυτιλία).Ευχαρηστώ

----------


## cobra

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΩ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΩΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ-ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΟΣ Κ ΕΧΩ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ.ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΩ ΩΣ ΒΟΗΘΟΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΥ.ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΒΑΘΜΟ?ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ  ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ..

----------


## unibomb

Παιδια θα ηθελα να σας κανω μια ερωτηση.Για να εργαστει καποιος σαν ηλεκτρολογος η βοηθος ηλεκτρολογου σε πλοιο,τι πρεπει να εχει τελειωσει;Μπορει να παει καποιος απο ΙΕΚ Ηλεκτρολογος Εσωτερικων Εγκαταστασεων ή Τεχνικος Μηχανων Θαλασσης ή Τεχνικος Μηχανων Θαλασσης;

----------


## mastrokostas

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΩ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΩΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ-ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΟΣ Κ ΕΧΩ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ.ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΩ ΩΣ ΒΟΗΘΟΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΥ.ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΒΑΘΜΟ?ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ..





> Παιδια θα ηθελα να σας κανω μια ερωτηση.Για να εργαστει καποιος σαν ηλεκτρολογος η βοηθος ηλεκτρολογου σε πλοιο,τι πρεπει να εχει τελειωσει;Μπορει να παει καποιος απο ΙΕΚ Ηλεκτρολογος Εσωτερικων Εγκαταστασεων ή Τεχνικος Μηχανων Θαλασσης ή Τεχνικος Μηχανων Θαλασσης;


Φίλοι μου μπορείτε να απευθυνθείτε στο σωμάτιο των ηλ/γων ΕΝ 
*ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗ 132 (185 36) ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ*
*210/4181995*
*210/4525398*
 
Από εκεί θα σας κατευθύνουν ανάλογα !

----------


## cobra

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΦΟΙΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
Κ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΩ.ΤΟ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΕΤΟΙΜΟ
ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ?
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΩ ΕΚΕΙ?
ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ...

----------


## Apostolos

Θα πάρεις σβάρνα τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες στον Πειραια και ιδιαίτερα αυτές με τα Επιβατηγά και θα ζητάς τον τμήμα πληρωμάτων. Εκει θα κάνεις μια αίτηση για Βοηθός Ηλεκτρολόγου μιας που εισαι και καινούργιος και ο Θεος βοηθός...

----------


## cobra

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ Κ ΕΞΤΡΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ
 Η' ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ?

----------


## Harry14

Ευκολο τιποτα δεν ειναι αλλα να ξερεις οτι οι πολλοι ηλεκτρολογοι ειναι με χαρτι δευτεροβαθμιας εκπαιδευσης αρα εσυ με χαρτι ΤΕΙ εχεις σαφεστατο πλεονεκτημα.

----------


## Apostolos

> ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ
> 
> ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ Κ ΕΞΤΡΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ
>  Η' ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ?


Μια εξυπνη λύση...

Κάνε μια γύρα στο φόρουμ και δέν ποιες εταιρίες φέρνουν βαπόρια (πχ ΝΕΛ), χτύπα πρώτα αυτές τις πόρτες που θα χρειαστούν κόσμο... Μετα πήγαινε στις παραδοσιακές (πχ ΑΝΕΚ, HSW)

----------


## cobra

καλησπερα κ καλη βραδια

σημερα πηγα κ συμπληρωσα  αιτηση στην ανεκ.εκει ο ανθρωπος που ηταν μου ειπε οταν ειδε οτι ειμαι απο τα ΤΕΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ-ΜΙΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΟΣ οτι αυτη την στιγμη δεν υπαρχει κατι διαθεσιμο κ μου θα με ειδοποιησουν.ετσι γινεται παντα οταν κανεις μια αιτηση σε μια εταιρια για ναυτολογιση?σου λενε αμεσως αν υπαρχει θεση η΄οχι?κ αν δεν υπαρχει σε ποσο καιρο υπαρχει περιπτωση να σε ειδοποιησουν ?εβδομαδες,μηνες?γνωριζετε να μ πειτε? εντομεταξυ πηγα κ στην hellenic seaways. 

ευχαριστω.
Μανωλης

----------


## Apostolos

Ετσι πάει συνήθως... Μην μενεις όμως σε μία εταιρία, πρέπει να λιώσεις μερικούς πάτους απο παπούτσια στον Πειραια για να βρείς...

----------


## cobra

σαν να μου λες περιμενε μερικους μηνες...

----------


## Harry14

> καλησπερα κ καλη βραδια
> 
> σημερα πηγα κ συμπληρωσα  αιτηση στην ανεκ.εκει ο ανθρωπος που ηταν μου ειπε οταν ειδε οτι ειμαι απο τα ΤΕΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ-ΜΙΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΟΣ οτι αυτη την στιγμη δεν υπαρχει κατι διαθεσιμο κ μου θα με ειδοποιησουν.ετσι γινεται παντα οταν κανεις μια αιτηση σε μια εταιρια για ναυτολογιση?σου λενε αμεσως αν υπαρχει θεση η΄οχι?κ αν δεν υπαρχει σε ποσο καιρο υπαρχει περιπτωση να σε ειδοποιησουν ?εβδομαδες,μηνες?γνωριζετε να μ πειτε? εντομεταξυ πηγα κ στην hellenic seaways. 
> 
> ευχαριστω.
> Μανωλης


Κατι ασχετο. Εισαι ηλεκτρολογος μηχανολογος; Δηλαδη εχεις τελειωσει και τει ηλεκτρολογιας και τει μηχανολογιας;

----------


## Michael

Εξαρτάται...
Αν κάποιος που είναι ήδη μέσα φύγεί είται γιατί συνταξιοδοτείται, είτε γιατί βρήκε καλύτερη επιλογή, είτε γιατί αποδήμησε εις Κύριον, είτε γιατι δεντα βρήκαν και τον έδιωξαν ειτέ...
Αλλιώς γαιτί να φύγει κάποιος από την ακτοπλοία ενώ είναι μέσα κια δουλέυει;
Το πολύ-πολύ να πάρει καμμια άδεια για μερικές ημέρες και να ψάχνουν για ένα προσωρινό αντικαταστάτη ή να παραλαμβάνουν καινούργιο πλοίο στον στόλο τους και να ψάχνουν για καινούργια πληρώματα. Για αυτήν την τελευταία περίπτωση ίσως μπορείς να βρεις ευκολότερα πληροφορίες από δημοσιεύματα στον ναυτιλιακό τύπο και να εστιάσεις σεσυγκεκριμένες εταιρίες.
Όποτε όπως καταλαβαίνεις εύλογα δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει μεγάλη κινητικότητα στην συγκεκριμένη αγορά εργασίας.
Αν είσαι τυχερός μπορεί να σε καλέσουν σύντομα ή και να σου πουν αμέσως ότι ενδιαφέρωνται αν έχουν άμεση ανάγκη. Αλλιώς θα μπεί η αίτηση σε κάποιο αρχείο και θα περιμένει είτε μέχρι να ανοίξει κάποια θέση είτε μέχρι να ξεχασετί και πεταχτεί ανάλογα με την οργάνωση της κάθε εταιρίας.
Για αυτό καλό είναι μετα από λίγο καιρό αν δεν έχεις καμμιά απάντηση να ξαναπεράσεις καμμιά βόλτα για να σε θυμηθούν και αυτήν την φορά μπορεί να είσαι πιο τυχερός.

----------


## diastimikos

Καλημέρα σας !!!
Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας παρακαλώ. Έχω τελειώσει Τ.Ε.Ι. Ηλεκτρολογίας και θέλω να κάνω αίτηση σε μία εταιρεία, όπου θα επιθυμούσα να εργαστώ ως βοηθός ηλεκτρολόγου στο πλοίο, καθώς δεν έχω θαλάσσια προϋπηρεσία. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως στη ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας όπου θα συμπληρώσω τα στοιχεία μου ζητάει να συμπληρώσω σε ένα πεδίο : *Rank / Rating* .
Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, τον βαθμό μου; Αν ναι, ποια είναι η σωστή απόδοση του βοηθού ηλεκτρολόγου; Cadet electrician ; Ή είναι κάτι άλλο;
Επίσης προτείνετε να συμπληρώσω την αίτηση on line ή είναι προτιμότερο να επισκεφτώ την εταιρεία από κοντά;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!

----------


## basi

Φίλε μου αν και δεν είμαι ναυτικός , δεν νομίζω ότι θα κάνεις αίτηση γιά βοηθός ηλεκτρολόγου , ακόμη και αν δεν έχεις προυπηρεσία , αφού τα επαγγελματικά σου δικαιώματα είναι πολύ υψηλότερα , από κάποιον απόφοιτο μέσης εκπαίδευσης .

Καλύτερα να πας από εκεί και να δεις τι γίνεται .

----------


## roussosf

> .............. , αφού τα επαγγελματικά σου δικαιώματα είναι πολύ υψηλότερα , από κάποιον απόφοιτο μέσης εκπαίδευσης .
> .


αυτη την έκφραση την θεωρω τελείως λανθασμένη 
σε κάθε επάγγελμα τα δικαιώματά σου μπορεί να είναι υψηλότερα αλλά δεν σου τα κατοχυρώνει κανείς ούτε καν το πτυχίο σου
οι ικανότητές σου είναι?????????????????????????
και ποιός είπε ότι ο ηλεκτρολόγος σε ένα πλοίο δεν χρειάζεται γνώσεις ΤΕΙ η και ΑΕΙ ακόμα
η ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση σε ένα πλοίο δεν είναι μια οικιακή εγκατάσταση ουτε σαν τις εγκαταστάσεις μικρής βιοτεχνίας
πολλές φορές πρέπει να είσαι και ηλεκτρονικός
το πλοίο είναι μια μικρή πολιτεία

----------


## Michael

> Το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως στη ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας όπου θα συμπληρώσω τα στοιχεία μου ζητάει να συμπληρώσω σε ένα πεδίο : *Rank / Rating* .
> Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, τον βαθμό μου; Αν ναι, ποια είναι η σωστή απόδοση του βοηθού ηλεκτρολόγου; Cadet electrician ; Ή είναι κάτι άλλο;


Και σκέτο electrician νομίζω οκ είναι. Πιο πολύ ρόλο παίζει σε άλλες ειδικότητες. Πάντως cadet electrician σημαίνει δόκιμος ηλεκτρολόγος.




> Επίσης προτείνετε να συμπληρώσω την αίτηση on line ή είναι προτιμότερο να επισκεφτώ την εταιρεία από κοντά;
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!


Στείλε και από ιντερνέτ, αλλά κανόνισε να περάσεις και από το γραφείο μετά, ειδικά αν δεν υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη αγγελία στην οποία απαντάς.

----------


## diastimikos

Καλησπέρα ξανά!!!
Φίλε μου basi, τα επαγγελματικά διακαιώματα που έχω βάσει πτυχίου στην "ξηρά" δεν συνάπτουν με εκείνα του ηλεκτρολόγου εμπορικής ναυτιλίας.
Έτσι για να αποκτήσω το δίπλωμα ηλεκτρολόγου Ε.Ν., βάσει νόμου, μετά από εξετάσεις, ως ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός τ.ε. πρέπει να αποκτήσω θαλάσσια προϋπηρεσία ενός έτους.
Όπως λέει και ο φίλος roussosf το πλοίο είναι μία μικρή πολιτεία και έτσι μαζί με το πτυχίο πρέπει να έχεις και τις κατάλληλες ικανότητες!!
Μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να πάω σε μία αποστολή επισκευής πλοίου μαζί με τον αρχιηλεκτρολόγο όπου και εργάστηκα για κάποιες μέρες. Αυτό μου πυροδότησε την επιθυμία να εμπλακώ σε αυτόν τον ηλεκτρολογικό τομέα καθώς μου φάνηκε τρομερά ενδιαφέρον!!
Όπως είπα και στο προηγούμενο post, θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν κάποιος μπορεί να μου αποδώσει τον όρο Rank / Rating ο οποίος υπάρχει στην αίτηση και πως πρέπει να το συμπληρώσω π.χ. cadet electrician ;; Αν εννοεί αυτό.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!
Φίλε μου Michael μόλις είδα την απάντηση σου και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Άρα σωστά  κατάλαβα πως εννοεί τον βαθμό και την ειδικότητα; Εφόσον πρέπει να εργαστώ ως βοηθός μέχρι να πάρω το δίπλωμα μήπως είναι προτιμότερο να γράψω cadet electrician ;Ή μήπως αν έχει ξένη σημαία το πλοίο είναι οκ το electrician;
Θα φροντίσω να πάω και από κοντά στο γραφείο.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## Michael

> Φίλε μου Michael μόλις είδα την απάντηση σου και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Άρα σωστά  κατάλαβα πως εννοεί τον βαθμό και την ειδικότητα;


Ακριβώς αυτό σημαίνει.




> Εφόσον πρέπει να εργαστώ ως βοηθός μέχρι να πάρω το δίπλωμα μήπως είναι προτιμότερο να γράψω cadet electrician ;Ή μήπως αν έχει ξένη σημαία το πλοίο είναι οκ το electrician;


Κοίταξε να δεις, απο τυπικής απόψεως θα έπρεπε να βάλεις ίσως cadet electrician ή apprentice (=μαθητευόμενος/εκπαιδευόμενος) electrician. Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό έχει τόσο σημασία. Σημασία μεγαλύτερη έχει να γνωριστείς απο κοντά με κάποιον, να ξοδέψει το χρόνο του για να μιλήσετε, να του εκθέσεις τα τυπικά προσόντα σου και την πρακτική σου εμπειρία, να του πεις  πως σου ήρθε να ασχοληθείς με την ναυτιλία και πόσο ζήλο και και ενδιαφέρον σου προκαλεί αυτή η εργασιακή θέση. Μετά μπαινετε και στις λεπτομέρειες του αν μπορείς να ναυτολογηθείς κατευθείαν ηλεκτρολόγος ή θα πρέπει να να πας σαν δόκιμος κλπ. Το σημαντικό είναι ότι ο άλλος θα σε έχει πλεόν στο μυαλό του και αν σε χρειαστεί θα είσαι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ο πρώτος που θα σκεφτεί... Και αν πρόκειται για ξένη σημαία, πολύ πιθανό να μην χρειάζεται να πας ως δόκιμος. Για ελληνική δεν ξέρω την νομοθεσία θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις στο υπουργείο.
Εξάλλου ποιός θα πάρει τώρα ένα ηλεκτρολόγο κανονικό και έναν δόκιμο αν δεν τον υποχρεώνει η νομοθεσία? Ας πας να σε δούνε απο κοντά ως ηλεκτρολογος και αν χρειάζεται απαράιτητα να πας πρώτα ως δόκιμος θα στο πουν και οι ίδιοι και βλέπεις ξανα τι πρέπει να κάνεις, στο μεταξύ όμως θα έχεις αποκτήσει άλλη μια, εν δυνάμει χρήσιμη, γνωρίμια στο χωρο και μια σίγουρα χρησιμη εμπειρία.

Εκτός από την αποστολή κάποιας ηλεκτρονικής αίτησης, προσπα΄θησε να στείλεις και κάποιο βιογραφικό ή/και cover letter όπου θα φαίνεται και θα τονίζεται σαφώς το μεγάλο σου ενδιαφέρον και τα προσόντα σου (τυπικά και εμπειρία), αυτό αυξάνει τις πιθανότητες να προσέξει ο υπέυθυνος την αίτηση σου και να θελήσει να πέιτε και απο κοντά...

Προσπάθησε έντονα να έχεις μια επαφή απο κοντά, αυτό, αποδεδειγμένα, σε φέρνει πολύ πιο κοντά στην πιθανότητα πετύχεις αυτό που θέλεις τελικά, την προσληψή σου.

Επίσης, θα πρότεινα να κοιτάξεις περισότερες από μια εταιρίες...

Έσχατον, αλλά ουχί και ελλάσον, ψάξε να βρεις στο περιβάλλον σου ανθρώπους που θα μπορούσαν να σε συστήσουν σε κάποιες εταιρίες. Στην ναυτιλία, και ειδικά για μια θέση ηλεκτρολόγου όπου δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει έλειψη προσφοράς εργαζομένων, αυτός είναι μάλλον πλέον σύνηθης τρόπος να βρει κάποιος δουλειά και ειδικά για πρωτη φορά. Προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει και πολύ αυτό και το πληρώνω,  αλλά φίλε έτσι λειτουργεί το σύστημα..
Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## osrik

Φίλε diastimikos, θα βάλεις όπως αναφέρθεικε cadet ή apprentice. Αν πάντως κοιτάς για κρουαζιερόπλοια θα βάλεις 3rd Electrician όπου αντιστοιχούν τα τυπικά σου προσόντα σαν ΤΕΙ. Όπως σωστά είπες θέλεις 12 μήνες υπηρεσία και κατόπιν εξετάσεις στο ΚΕΣΕΝ για να πάρεις το δίπλωμα Ηλεκτρολόγου ΕΝ και να κοιτάς για ανώτερες βαθμίδες. Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## diastimikos

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά για το χρόνο σας και τις απαντήσεις σας!!!
Θα λάβω υπ' όψιν τις χρήσιμες διευκρινήσεις και συμβουλές σας.
Εύχομαι και σε εσάς ότι καλύτερο!!!
Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

apprentice είναι το ποιο σύνηθες η το assistand , αλλά αυτό μόνο για επιβατηγά πλοία ! Για παράδειγμα τα κρουαζιερόπλοια έχουν Chief Electrician ,First Electrician , Secont Electrician , Third electrician , assistand Electrician ,h Appentice electrisian . Πάντα αναλόγως το μέγεθος του βαποριού .Τα πιο σύγχρονα έχουν και Electronic engineer . Ακόμη ο Chief μπορεί να ονομάζετε αλλιώς .  
Ο ηλεκτρολόγος στα σημερινά πλοία ,και μιλώ για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια που τους έχουν στην σύνθεση τους , έχει σημαντικό και πολύ υπεύθυνο ρόλο .Το δυο τελευταία προβλήματα με πλοία στην Carnival ,με την ηλεκτροδότηση είχαν να κάνουν . Γι αυτό έχεις να μάθεις πάρα πολλά . Όρεξη να 'χεις ! Και να ξέρεις ακόμη οτι η γνώση δεν σταματά ποτέ . Ιδίως για τον ηλεκτρολόγο , όπου η τεχνολογία προχωρά με ραγδαίους ρυθμούς ,και αν δεν την ακολουθείς καθημερινά , έμμηνες στάσιμος , και κάποια στιγμή πολύ πίσω !!!

----------


## cobra

Καλησπέρα
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν τα γκαζαδικακια που πηγαίνουν σε νησιά έχουν μέσα ηλεκτρολόγο.
ευχαριστώ

----------


## Apostolos

Συνήθως αυτά είναι με αρκετά περιορισμένο πλήρωμα και συνήθως δεν έχουν ηλεκτρολόγο

----------


## Hatzi

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν οι Ηλεκτρολόγοι & οι Ηλεκτρονικοί απο ΑΤΕΙ χρειάζεται να δώσουν εξετάσεις για να αποκτήσου το δίπλωμα Ηλεκτρολόγου Ε.Ν.;

Επίσης αν κάποιος γνωρίζει για τους Ηλεκτρονικούς υπάρχουν "θέσεις"  π.χ.  σε Κρουαζιερόπλοια επειδή μέχρι τώρα έχω λάβει γενικόλογες απαντήσεις. 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως μποιρείς να δεις στο συνημμένο αρχείο (στην τελευτια σελίδα) χρειάζεται θαλάσσια υπηρεσία 12 μήνες και εξετάσεις. 
Δες και τις πρωτες σελιδες του θέματος για τους ηλεκτρονικούς στα κρουαζιερόπλοια.

----------


## Hatzi

> Όπως μποιρείς να δεις στο συνημμένο αρχείο (στην τελευτια σελίδα) χρειάζεται θαλάσσια υπηρεσία 12 μήνες και εξετάσεις. 
> Δες και τις πρωτες σελιδες του θέματος για τους ηλεκτρονικούς στα κρουαζιερόπλοια.


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ASYRMATISTHS

Καλησπέρα σας, είμαι νέος στο forum, και πρώτ' απ' όλα θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω που κάνατε δεκτή την εγγραφή μου.
Είμαι απόφητος της Α.Σ.ΠΑΙ.Τ.Ε. στο τμήμα της ηλεκτρονικής και σκέφτομαι να ασχοληθώ με το αντικείμενο, αλλά άν γίνεται πάνω σε πλοία...
Υπάρχουν θέσεις τις οποίες μπορώ να εξυπηρετήσω σε πλοία ή όχι? Είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος γιατί ρωτώντας ''από εδώ και από εκεί'' άλλοι μου λένε πως υπάρχουν, άλλοι πως δεν υπάρχουν και άλλοι πως υπήρχαν παλιά αλλά καταργήθηκαν (Μαρκόνης)...
Επίσης από τη στιγμή που θα βγάλω ναυτικό φυλλάδιο υπάρχει περιορισμένος χρόνος που πρέπει να μπαρκάρω ώστε να μήν με διαγράψουν ή φεύγω όποτε θέλω?
Ελπίζω να μήν έγινα κουραστήκος από τις (μπορεί και χαζές) ερωτήσεις μου...  :Smile:     Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lolarikos

Καλύτερα να πας να ρωτήσεις στο λιμεναρχείο της περιοχής σου ή στο ΥΕΝ αν είσαι Αθηναίος.
Θέσεις στην ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία υπάρχουν άφθονες πάντως. Επίσης από την στιγμή που θα βγάλεις το ναυτικό φυλλάδιο (μπλε) έχεις 4 χρόνια χωρίς να γράψεις θαλάσσια υπηρεσία, αλλιώς μετά πρέπει να περάσεις ξανά από γιατρούς για να έχει ισχύ το φυλλάδιο και να μπορείς να μπαρκάρεις.

----------


## SteliosK

> Καλησπέρα σας, είμαι νέος στο forum, και πρώτ' απ' όλα θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω που κάνατε δεκτή την εγγραφή μου.
> Είμαι απόφητος της Α.Σ.ΠΑΙ.Τ.Ε. στο τμήμα της ηλεκτρονικής και σκέφτομαι να ασχοληθώ με το αντικείμενο, αλλά άν γίνεται πάνω σε πλοία...
> Υπάρχουν θέσεις τις οποίες μπορώ να εξυπηρετήσω σε πλοία ή όχι? Είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος γιατί ρωτώντας ''από εδώ και από εκεί'' άλλοι μου λένε πως υπάρχουν, άλλοι πως δεν υπάρχουν και άλλοι πως υπήρχαν παλιά αλλά καταργήθηκαν (Μαρκόνης)...
> Επίσης από τη στιγμή που θα βγάλω ναυτικό φυλλάδιο υπάρχει περιορισμένος χρόνος που πρέπει να μπαρκάρω ώστε να μήν με διαγράψουν ή φεύγω όποτε θέλω?
> Ελπίζω να μήν έγινα κουραστήκος από τις (μπορεί και χαζές) ερωτήσεις μου...     Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά


Καλημέρα 
Μπορείς να πας ως ηλεκτρολόγος με τις προυποθέσεις που βρίσκονται στο συνημμένο
Επίσης μπορείς να δουλέψεις και σε ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες ως ηλεκτρονικός για την επίλυση προβλημάτων σε συστήματα ναυσιπλοΐας,ασύρματες επικοινωνίες κλπ

Σου παραθέτω λίγες πληροφορίες από το PDF.  



> ***Πτυχίο Μηχανολόγου ή Ηλεκτρολόγου Μηχανικού ή Μηχανικού Αυτοματισμού ή Ηλεκτρονικού ιδρυμάτων ανώτατης
> εκπαίδευσης (Πανεπιστημιακού ή Τεχνολογικού τομέα) ή ισοτίμων Σχολών, μετά από Απόφαση Επιτροπής άρθρου 35,
> παρόντος διατάγματος. Τουλάχιστον 6 μηνών θαλάσσια υπηρεσία από τη συνολικά απαιτούμενη, θα αποτελεί
> κατευθυνόμενη εκπαίδευση, η οποία θα πραγματοποιείται υπό την επίβλεψη προσοντούχου αξιωματικού και θα τηρείται
> από τον υποψήφιο εγχειρίδιο το οποίο θα ελέγχεται για την κανονική συμπλήρωσή του από Δημόσια Σχολή Εμπορικού
> Ναυτικού

----------


## Lolarikos

http://www.nomotelia.gr/photos/File/88a-16.pdf

Για τους ηλεκτρολόγους λέει ότι μετά από την 12μηνη θαλάσσια υπηρεσία ως δόκιμοι, πρέπει να έχουν και επιτυχή αποφοίτηση από ειδικό τμήμα ηλεκτρολόγων δημόσιας σχολής ΕΝ. Τί ακριβώς είναι αυτό ξέρει κανείς; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ειδικό  Τμήμα,  στο  οποίο  υποψήφιοι  ηλεκτρολόγοι  εμπορικού ναυτικού, θα μπορούν να αποκτήσουν το προβλεπόμενο αποδεικτικό  ναυτικής  ικανότητας  και  πρόσβαση  σε  εργασία, ξεκινάει από τη Δευτέρα, 7 Νοεμβρίου, στην Ακαδημία Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Ασπροπύργου. Στο συγκεκριμένο τμήμα,  θα  μπορούν  να  φοιτήσουν  πτυχιούχοι  ιδρυμάτων  ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης (πανεπιστημιακού ή τεχνολογικού τομέα)  αντίστοιχων ισοτίμων σχολών του εξωτερικού, ειδικότητας Ηλεκτρολόγου  Μηχανικού  ή  Μηχανικού  Αυτοματισμού  ή  Ηλεκτρονικού, καθώς και κάτοχοι απολυτηρίου ΕΠΑΛ τομέα Ηλεκτρολογίας,  Ηλεκτρονικής  και  Αυτοματισμού  ή  IEΚ,  τομέα  ηλεκτρολογικού.  Σημειώνεται  ότι  για  τους  αποφοίτους  ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ  απαιτείται  κατ’  ελάχιστον  θαλάσσια  υπηρεσία  διάρκειας  6  μηνών  κατευθυνόμενης  εκπαίδευσης.  Για  να  λειτουργήσει το τμήμα θα πρέπει να καλυφθεί ο απαιτούμενος από  τον  ισχύοντα  Κανονισμό  Σπουδών  ελάχιστος  αριθμός  υποψηφίων σπουδαστών για κάθε τμήμα (ΑΕΙ/ ΤΕΙ ή ΕΠΑΛ). 

Όσοι από τους ενδιαφερομένους πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις του  Προεδρικού  Διατάγματος  141/2014  (Α Μ  232),  όπως  τροποποιήθηκε με το Π.Δ. 54/2016 (Α Μ 88) και ισχύει, καθώς και της αριθμ. πρωτ. 2231.2-13/81636/2016/23-09-2016 Υπουργικής Απόφασης (ΦΕΚ τ. Β Μ 3130/29-09-2016), παρακαλούνται να προσέρχονται στο Τμήμα Δ Μ της Διεύθυνσης Εκπαίδευσης Ναυτικών (2ας Μεραρχίας 18, 1ος όροφος, 185 35 Πειραιάς) προκειμένου, αφού καταθέσουν τα προβλεπόμενα δικαιολογητικά, να λάβουν το πιστοποιητικό για την εγγραφή τους στο Ειδικό Τμήμα

----------

